# Grounding of Trengolis of Timaru NZ 1964



## blue sky (Feb 20, 2011)

Can anyone provide me with any information or photos of this accident as i find it a rather interesting piece of history that i grew hearing about from members of my family


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

TRENEGLOS (NZSC/Hain);12.11.1964 Grounded on Patti Reef 1nmsouthof Timaru,voy.Timaru to Dunedin.Refloated 16.11.64 severe double-bottom damage,returned to Timaru.Left in tow for Wellington on 22.11.64,temporary repairs,before sailing to Hong Kong for permanant repairs.

View attachment 28851


----------

